# Horse Show Prices?



## Horselover15 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi! I am thinking of starting shows this year, but I have to pay for them myself. The shows are not schooling shows, but not super highly rated. What are the prices at usual shows, or what do you usually pay for each show? The shows are hunter/jumper. Thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Rated shows here are $100 or more but you can win prize money. Smaller, local shows are $50-ish, large championship shows with stabling, well over $300


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Schooling here you are looking at 45-90 per division then grounds or stabling fees, shavings and secretary ems fees. A decent weekend showing runs me around $250 each time Sarah shows, that's not including schooling fees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Some of it will depend on what you show in. For the smaller rated shows around here the stall is about $175-200 for the week. You'll need to get shavings for your stall (and no unfortunately you can't bring your own). I think they're about $10 a bag and I usually buy about 10 bags for the week. Classes for an entire hunter division is around $150-200 for the lower level divisions plus $25 or $35 per warm up class (much more for the rated classes, which do have a little prize money if you place). Special classes (like classics or derbies) are more especially if they offer more price money. The $10,000 derby at the last show I did was like $200 to enter I think? Unless you pay a non member fee you'll need to join USEF/USHJA which totals to like $120 if I remember correctly. And medic/office fees are like $30 or something. This all goes towards the show. You'll need to get a braider if you do the hunters or eq. My braider is $60 for manes and I think $35 for tails and I always rebraid every 2 or 3 days. If you are riding with a barn you will be expected to pay trainer fees, trainer expenses, hauling, groom/daycare fees, etc. Usually they are well over $1000 for the week, sometimes closer to $2000 for the average show. Unfortunately rated shows are very expensive.

Our schooling shows around here are quality shows and very well run. Including all trainer/barn fees and show fees they usually run around $400 a show. If I ever have a student with a limited budget I always suggest at least starting off with school shows.


----------

